# Immigration question from UK investment professional



## Quest (Jan 27, 2010)

I am a UK investment professional (0111: Financial Managers), with a masters degree & 15 years experience, looking to immigrate to Canada and had some questions.

1. How long does the process take?

2. I am looking at Citizenship and Immigration Canada website and wondered if it is best to apply online?

3. Does that mean applying for a 'work-permit'?

4. How many days in Canada are required to maintain residency?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Quest said:


> I am a UK investment professional (0111: Financial Managers), with a masters degree & 15 years experience, looking to immigrate to Canada and had some questions.
> 
> 1. How long does the process take?
> Applying for PR status should take 6-9 months
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## Quest (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Auld Yin, appreciate your reply.

Apologies, you are correct about printing the forms.

I have a couple of follow on questions.

1. Is there a quicker path? 

2. Is the time the same for 'Skilled workers and professionals' as 'Investors, entrepreneurs and self-employed people'?

3. Can I apply from within Canada, whilst on a 6m visitors visa?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Quest said:


> Thanks Auld Yin, appreciate your reply.
> 
> Apologies, you are correct about printing the forms.
> 
> ...


Cheers.


----------



## Quest (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks again. Following these links brings up a couple more questions (thanks for following me with this!)

I have just looked at the website and I am confused as to whether I would be applying from within or outside of Canada. I am capable of doing both, depending on what is quicker.

a) # Processed in Canada
b)# Processed outside of Canada

Under option a)
Would I need a Canadian mailing address?
Also under section 'Permanent Residence Applications' - none of the subsections apply? not sure how they related to skilled worker application

Under b) it is unclear how long they are taking as it says
"Current processing times for Federal Skilled Worker applications received after February 26, 2008 will be available with the next update, in January/February 2010. This will mark 12 months of processing upon which the processing times can be calculated."


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Quest said:


> Thanks again. Following these links brings up a couple more questions (thanks for following me with this!)
> 
> I have just looked at the website and I am confused as to whether I would be applying from within or outside of Canada. I am capable of doing both, depending on what is quicker.
> 
> ...


The processing was changed on Feb.26/08 to speed up the process with the consequence that many applications pending before this date are still hanging somewhere. The 6-9 Months I quoted is based on many comments I've read over the past year but individual circumstances could well change this timeline. 

Cheers.


----------



## Quest (Jan 27, 2010)

Many Thanks. 
Will get started on the forms...


----------

